# Stock?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay I have determined that I cannot catch the JD's. For whatever reason I am apparently destined to have them. 

What can I put in this tank (if anything)?
Stats:
100 gallon, lots of rocky hidey holes
5 giant danios
2 Jack Dempseys. Unknown gender. One is about 4 inches the other is about 2 to 2.5 inches. So far fairly nice and they seem to like each other. Of course the bigger one might just be sucking up to go in for the kill later. They both currently leave the danios alone. 

Ph is about 8.2 which tells me something in this tank is making it go up. I suspect that once it is more established it will come down some, but probably no where as low as my other tanks. This tank has had fish in it since 3/14/08. 

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well with the Ph. I would stick with cichlids. You could go with a good few fish but here are some that I can think of.
- Green Terrors
- Salvanis
- Midas
- Red Devil
Theres much much more options, but they are the ones I can think of at the moment. But as I said beofre you do have options, but keep in mind the mature size of the fish when you select it.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you tried "night stalking" the JD's? Always works for me with any fish, in any size tank, with any decor.
I actually had an article published many years ago on the subject.
Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ohhh do tell! What is this and how do I pull it off?


----------

